# Scribble's Rat Pack D.P Harris



## Scribble (Feb 5, 2018)

1930s D.P Harris badged as a Zenith, this bike has a bit of a story It was first bought some time in the early to mid 30s in Idaho, definitely ridden hard most it's life. <---- this part is my personal speculation and the pervious owners tale about where and how he got it.  

Then in the 60s it was sold at a yard sale to a local collector, and thats who applied the paint job, seat recover, the hand made drop stand, and the modified fenders. I then purchased it from that collector who had owned it for the last 58 years, it's a pretty safe bet that I'm the 3rd or 4th owner. Which is not bad for a bike that's 80+ years old.


----------



## Scribble (Feb 5, 2018)

It's finally warm here so I started on disassembly and cleaning of this super cool piece of americana. 


 


 


 
Replaced the crank arm with a dog leg crank, and cleaned up the sprocket.


 


 
This bike has a Morrow hub, sadly it was trashed and I had to use two other hubs just to get this one working.


 
As you can see this hub was beat down, on the left is the cap that was on the bike originally and the right is the replacement.


 


 
both these hubs where used as parts just to get one working.


 
Here are photos of the drop stand, it's a really cool hand made piece. The clip is actually a part from a old desk stapler, according to the previous owner.


----------



## Scribble (Feb 5, 2018)

I have these cool deep fenders siting in my parts bin and since this bike is a total rat I'm gonna see how they fit.


 


 
The fender swap also has to do with the fact that the fenders that are on the bike drive me nuts, no matter how many wheel adjustments I do they just keep rubbing and making noise.


 


 
Took the frame set to a local bike shop to have it straightened out, now it's not so bent up. 


 
This is one of the most satisfying parts of builds for me, all part getting cleaned up after so many years of neglect.


 
Started reassembly and fender fitment, I'm going to cut the chrome fender down to match the Moto style of this bike.


----------



## Scribble (Feb 5, 2018)

Well I got the wheel rebuilding bug and ended up rebuilding both wheels completely the front more then the rear. The front wheel ended up being 100% seized and I had to replace all the spokes.



And yes one pic was taken at day time, the other at night. It only took a "quick" 4 1/2 hours to get these rebuilt.












I mounted a cream tire on the rear rim, but I'm torn between using these or just some black walls. I don't know, let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Scribble (Feb 6, 2018)

Made a template for where I wanted to cut the fender, and then cut it off with my angle grinder.


 


 


 


 
I'm so ecstatic with how nice this part of the build turned out . The fenders look so good on the bike, super happy I held on to them.


----------



## stezell (Feb 6, 2018)

Scribble said:


> Well I got the wheel rebuilding bug and ended up rebuilding both wheels completely the front more then the rear. The front wheel ended up being 100% seized and I had to replace all the spokes.
> View attachment 749234
> And yes one pic was taken at day time, the other at night. It only took a "quick" 4 1/2 hours to get these rebuilt.
> View attachment 749236
> ...




I like the cream, but I think the black ones might be right.


----------



## Scribble (Feb 6, 2018)

stezell said:


> I like the cream, but I think the black ones might be right.




I actually mounted up the cream tires just to see what they look like, and I ended up liking them more them the black walls. I know the black walls are more classic but I feel the wheel set is lost when black tires are mounted, and the three step rims are a super cool part of the bike and the contrast between maroon red and cream tires really brightens up the bike.


----------



## Scribble (Feb 7, 2018)

Disassembled the seat, don't worry I'm not getting rid of the cool seat recover. 


 
I had to take the seat apart because the bolts were all stripped. 


 
So I went and got replacement bolts, test fit them and then I epoxied the heck out of them. 


 


 
Oh and here's the bike almost fully assembled, just need to pick a stem and bar set up.


----------



## Scribble (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Scribble (Feb 10, 2018)

Video update this time, basically done just one more thing in mind to finish this build off.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Feb 11, 2018)

Thank you for posting the video.....learned a lot from it!


----------



## ADVHOG (Feb 11, 2018)

Very nice! I have the same frame, badged Hawthorne. Its a great rider.


----------



## Scribble (Feb 12, 2018)

Well I'm calling this one done, thanks for watching .


----------

